# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  How To Change Belt Tension on Drill Press? (Ryobi RDP102L)

## csdaly

Hi all.  I just bought a Ryobi drill press (254mm 10", model RDP102L).  I can't figure out how to change the belt from one pulley to another, to adjust the speed.  The instructions say "to unlock the belt tension, turn the belt tension lock knob ... counterclockwise" then " pull the motor toward the front of the drill press to loosen the belt tension".  I did this but the motor doesn't seem to be able to move.  In the second picture below you can see there's a screw that stops the bolt, that this lock knob holds, from moving and not much room for the motor to move, if it could.  If anyone is familiar with how to do this, I'd appreciate some tips?  Thanks.  :Doh:

----------


## Uncle Bob

That motor looks like it's pulled forward completely already. Maybe the belt's a bit small.

----------


## The Bleeder

Ok, 
Can you take a photo of the belt and pulley system. This is to confirm that the belt is on the correct pulleys and not skewed. 
It looks like the tension adjustment is a it's minimum. 
See figure 24 of this manual.  http://www.ryobi.com.au/Ryobi/files/...56ae846842.pdf

----------


## csdaly

Hi, thanks for that.  I agree the motor doesn't seem to have anywhere to go, so I can't loosen the belt.  Photos of the belt below.  This is how it came out of the box.  The belt is on the slowest speed and pretty tight.  No way I can move it.  The number on the belt is K-30.

----------


## The Bleeder

Ok, 
Played Google is your friend. 
Found a Delta DP that uses that belt K-30.  
On this web site Ryobi Parts | eReplacementParts.com 
Found your DP. Your DP uses a K-31 belt....so you've got the wrong belt.

----------


## csdaly

Took it back into Bunnings and, while there, looked at the display model, which also had a K-30 belt.  One of the more burly sales assistants came over and showed me how to do it, just wasn't applying enough finger muscle!  :Blush2:

----------


## The Bleeder

At least you got it sorted out. :2thumbsup:

----------

